# New Froglet Not Eating!! help!



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

I just got a new tinc froglet,
he looks underweight and doesnt seem to want to eat the fruit flies i offer.
I saw him grab one, and then spit it out.

CAN ANYONE OFFER ANY SUGGESTIONS!?!?


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd give him a day or two to acclimate. Is he in a qt tank? Does he have enough hiding spots? If he's stressed out he might not want to eat. Make sure there's not a bunch of flies in there too, that'll stress him out even more.


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah qt tank, with film canister and a bunch of leaves.
do you think the fruit flies are to big for him or something?
i just don't understand why he spit it out.
im just worried about his weight.


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

look!!
he is getting skinnier by the day


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 14, 2007)

:shock: wow. that's an anorexic frog if I ever saw one ...


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, ok I'm sorry, I was thinking you were talking about a frog that was a little on the skinny side, I didn't realize he's that skinny. I'm sorry, I don't know what to do to help him. Maybe someone else does? I hope?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

By the time they get that skinny they are pretty far gone... the little guy has very little strength left and may just shut down and stop attempting to eat at all. In my experience the prognosis is not great, but if you have the time and ambition I would suggest giving him a soak in ARS for a little boost and trying to feed him the smallest wingless melanogasters you can get your hands on. Depending on his taste, he might prefer dusted flies or undusted flies. If he spits out the dusted flies try undusted. The little guy really needs to fill his belly and the best way to do that is to hover over him with the dusting cup and tap 1 or 2 flies in front of him at a time. It'll take a while, but if you're patient and persist and he still has the strenght to eat you should eventually be able to get a half dozen or more flies in his belly. Repeat that procedure once or twice a day and he may be able to rebound. When they are that weak just tossing 20 or 30 flies into the QT tank will do little good because the frog is too weak to hunt. Keep dropping them in front of his nose and hopefully his instinct will kick in. Just make sure the flies he doesn't eat don't pile up so that they can stress him out between feedings.

Good luck with him!

Jeremy


----------

